# A tutte le donne (Alda Merini)



## Flavia (8 Marzo 2013)

*A tutte le donne
*Fragile, opulenta donna, matrice del paradiso
sei un granello di colpa
anche agli occhi di Dio
malgrado le tue sante guerre
per l'emancipazione.
Spaccarono la tua bellezza
e rimane uno scheletro d'amore
che però grida ancora vendetta
e soltanto tu riesci
ancora a piangere,
poi ti volgi e vedi ancora i tuoi figli,
poi ti volti e non sai ancora dire
e taci meravigliata
e allora diventi grande come la terra
e innalzi il tuo canto d'amore.​


----------



## Flavia (8 Marzo 2013)

non ho mai festeggiato in vita mia
la festa della donna, sono sempre
stata convinta che dovrebbero inventare 
un giorno in cui si festeggiano 
uomini e donne oneste che nella vita
vanno avanti con sacrifciio, e senza sotterfugi
ma questa poesia è così bella
che ho colto l'occasione dell' 8 marzo
per condividerla con voi
e la dedico a tutte le donne
che per amore soffrono


----------



## Lui (8 Marzo 2013)

sulla poesia nulla da dire, poi proprio io, posso solo leggere apprezzare, sull'8 marzo festa della donna ci sarebbe da scrivere un trattato. Tutto finisce a banchetti e spogliarelli maschili. Che tristezza.


----------



## sienne (8 Marzo 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> sulla poesia nulla da dire, poi proprio io, posso solo leggere apprezzare, sull'8 marzo festa della donna ci sarebbe da scrivere un trattato. Tutto finisce a banchetti e spogliarelli maschili. Che tristezza.


Ciao,

infatti ... e perciò ... voglio ricordare a tutti quella data ...

L’8 Marzo del 1908 … 129 donne, operaie, muoiono sotto le fiamme … 
perché stavano protestando per la loro situazione … 


sienne


----------



## Ultimo (8 Marzo 2013)

Flavia ha detto:


> *A tutte le donne
> *Fragile, opulenta donna, matrice del paradiso
> sei un granello di colpa
> anche agli occhi di Dio
> ...



Auguri a tutte le donne, nonostante nel tempo stanno perdendo ai miei occhi tantissimo.

Ma volgo lo sguardo ad una donna in particolare, mia moglie. Donna che nel tempo ha acquistato sempre più stima e sempre più amore da parte mia.


----------



## Ultimo (8 Marzo 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> infatti ... e perciò ... voglio ricordare a tutti quella data ...
> 
> ...


Si, e se ricordo bene l'anno scorso lunapiena, postò l'articolo.


----------



## Flavia (8 Marzo 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> infatti ... e perciò ... voglio ricordare a tutti quella data ...
> 
> ...


auguri a tutte le donne che lottano
ma in particolare data la tematica del forum
il mio augurio in particolare lo rivolgo
alle donne che soffrono per amore


----------



## sienne (8 Marzo 2013)

Ciao,

per me é un momento rivolto all'umanitá
con tutti i suoi membri ... 

e si inizia con chi amiamo ... per poi allargare lo sguardo.

Va bene anche questa?

sienne


----------



## contepinceton (8 Marzo 2013)

Mie care apostole auguri,
non ho avuto modo
di redarre lmp5
che doveva uscire per la festa delle donne.

Ma una cosa ve la dico con il cuore

Non a caso la festa delle donne 
cade l'8 marzo!

Infatti è la festa di San Giovanni di Dio

Quindi auguri a me e al sommo Admin!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Stamane ho regalato una mimosa.
Lei mi fa...
Ma sei matto, dai lo sai che sono allergica a questo fiore...

E io ridendo...
Appunto lo so!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

E lei...
Cafoneeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee maleducato....

e io

Certoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Flavia (8 Marzo 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Mie care apostole auguri,
> non ho avuto modo
> di redarre lmp5
> che doveva uscire per la festa delle donne.
> ...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
incompreso


----------



## Lui (8 Marzo 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> per me é un momento rivolto all'umanitá
> con tutti i suoi *membri *...
> ...


Ouienne, per membri cosa intendi? 
capisco che è la festa della donna ..................... ma iniziare dall'amato.................. e poi allargare lo sguardo, 
 non mi pare molto..............  come dire ........................ etico. 


Lui.


----------



## sienne (8 Marzo 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> Ouienne, per membri cosa intendi?
> capisco che è la festa della donna ..................... ma iniziare dall'amato.................. e poi allargare lo sguardo,
> non mi pare molto..............  come dire ........................ etico.
> 
> ...


Ciao,

provo a spiegarmi ...

stavo pensando a mia madre ... donna di una forza incredibile ... 

poi ho pensato alla madre terra ... Gaia ...

che ci raccoglie tutti ...

sienne

non posso allargarmi, sto digitando su un cellulare ...


----------



## Lui (8 Marzo 2013)

qualcuno mi aiuti.  GRAZIE.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (8 Marzo 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Auguri a tutte le donne, nonostante nel tempo stanno perdendo ai miei occhi tantissimo.
> 
> Ma volgo lo sguardo ad una donna in particolare, mia moglie. Donna che nel tempo ha acquistato sempre più stima e sempre più amore da parte mia.


peccato non poterti disapprovare


----------



## Ultimo (8 Marzo 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> peccato non poterti disapprovare


Peccato non me ne freghi una beata minchia.  ci sono ben altri stimoli che potrebbero dispiacermi.


----------



## Ultimo (8 Marzo 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> qualcuno mi aiuti.  GRAZIE.



A levarti il membro di bocca.. troppo grosso.. :rotfl:
Vastaso maleducato, porco, e...... basta va! :mrgreen:


----------



## sienne (8 Marzo 2013)

Ciao

Qualcuno ... non un membro ... mi ha illuminata 

Sienne


----------



## Ultimo (8 Marzo 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> Qualcuno ... non un membro ... mi ha illuminata
> 
> Sienne




:risata:


----------



## Flavia (8 Marzo 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> Qualcuno ... non un membro ... mi ha illuminata
> 
> Sienne


----------



## Ultimo (8 Marzo 2013)

Flavia ha detto:


>



Io l'ho capita. 

E devo dire che sienne nelle sue battute sembra una siciliana, e tranquilla che lui, ha capito pure. 

Madò mi sto scompisciando dalle risate.


----------



## Flavia (8 Marzo 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Io l'ho capita.
> 
> E devo dire che sienne nelle sue battute sembra una siciliana, e tranquilla che lui, ha capito pure.
> 
> Madò mi sto scompisciando dalle risate.


e non puoi illuminare
anche i comuni mortali come me?


----------



## Ultimo (8 Marzo 2013)

Flavia ha detto:


> e non puoi illuminare
> anche i comuni mortali come me?



Minchia! e ti pare facile che io riesca a spiegare qualcosa di complicato? auahahahahahahaha . No ci rinuncio!:rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (8 Marzo 2013)

*Flavia*



sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> Qualcuno ... non un membro ... mi ha illuminata
> 
> Sienne


Il qualcuno è riferito ad un discorso passato che era stato scritto come membro, il membro è riferito a qualcuno che non è un membro ma che l'ha illuminata, ma non del membro, ma essendo un membro rientrato nel discorso di membri e di qualcuno è subentrato spiegando la differenza tra qualcuno e membro, chiaro ora?


----------



## Flavia (8 Marzo 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Minchia! e ti pare facile che io riesca a spiegare qualcosa di complicato? auahahahahahahaha . No ci rinuncio!:rotfl:


uffaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## lunaiena (8 Marzo 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> peccato non poterti disapprovare


----------



## sienne (8 Marzo 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Il qualcuno è riferito ad un discorso passato che era stato scritto come membro, il membro è riferito a qualcuno che non è un membro ma che l'ha illuminata, ma non del membro, ma essendo un membro rientrato nel discorso di membri e di qualcuno è subentrato spiegando la differenza tra qualcuno e membro, chiaro ora?



Ciao

non riesco a nettere le faccine

sienne che ride ...


----------



## Flavia (8 Marzo 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Il qualcuno è riferito ad un discorso passato che era stato scritto come membro, il membro è riferito a qualcuno che non è un membro ma che l'ha illuminata, ma non del membro, ma essendo un membro rientrato nel discorso di membri e di qualcuno è subentrato spiegando la differenza tra qualcuno e membro, chiaro ora?


lapalissiano


----------



## Ultimo (8 Marzo 2013)

Flavia ha detto:


> lapalissiano


Felice di esserti stato utile. 

Un grazie comunque sarebbe stato gradito.


----------



## Flavia (8 Marzo 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Felice di esserti stato utile.
> 
> Un grazie comunque sarebbe stato gradito.


grassssssssssssssssssssssssie
anche se sei discolo alle volte
sei quasi simpatico

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (8 Marzo 2013)

Flavia ha detto:


> grassssssssssssssssssssssssie
> anche se sei discolo alle volte
> sei quasi simpatico
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



Ok, dirò la verità, non è oscuro che si alimenta del dolore degli altri! ebbene eccomi svelato!


----------



## Fantastica (8 Marzo 2013)

*Grazie per gli auguri*

... ma la Merini non mi piace. Preferisco questo:
[h=5]“Responsibility  to yourself means refusing to let others do your thinking, talking, and  naming for you (..) It means that you do not treat your body as a  commodity with which to purchase superficial intimacy or economic  security; for our bodies to be treated as objects, our minds are in  mortal danger. It means insisting that those to whom you give your  friendship and love are able to respect your mind. It means being able  to say, with Charlotte Bronte's Jane Eyre: "I have an inward treasure  born with me, which can keep me alive if all the extraneous delights  should be withheld or offered only at a price I cannot afford to give.

 Responsibility to yourself means that you don't fall for shallow and  easy solutions--predigested books and ideas, marrying early as an escape  from real decisions, getting pregnant  as an evasion of already existing problems. It means that you refuse to  sell your talents and aspirations short,and this, in turn, means  resisting the forces in society which say that women should be nice,  play safe, have low professional expectations, drown in love and forget  about work, live through others, and stay in the places assigned to us.  It means that we insist on a life of meaningful work, insist that work  be as meaningful as love and friendship in our lives. It means,  therefore, the courage to be different. The difference between a life  lived actively and a life of passive drifting and dispersal of energies  is an immense difference. Once we begin to feel committed to our lives,  responsible to ourselves, we can never again be satisfied with the old,  passive way.”
 Adrienne Rich[/h]


----------



## Sbriciolata (8 Marzo 2013)

http://www.nationalgeographic.it/da...to/fotogalleria_spose_bambine-356651/1/#media


----------



## Flavia (8 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> http://www.nationalgeographic.it/da...to/fotogalleria_spose_bambine-356651/1/#media


ignoranza o follia?


----------



## contepinceton (8 Marzo 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> peccato non poterti disapprovare


E la maddona...
che acidume...
sa gheto te somej sempre de pì na vecia zitella...

Ma porco can...dei...

Ma te ghe ste sempre dosso
te lo vedi come fogo in te i oci...

sa galo scrito de male...

na roba bellissima per so moiere no?

Par mi ti te si tuto
le altre done le xe el nulla par mi...

Vuto cambiarghe la testa a Ultimo?
A un sicilian?

Impossibile.


----------



## Hellseven (8 Marzo 2013)

*Posso?*

Io non voglio farvi gli auguri.
Io voglio solo ringraziarvi per la vostra esistenza.
Davvero un mondo senza di voi sarebbe un mondo di gran lunga peggiore:al di là dell'amore, della passione, del sesso (che peraltro potrebbero sussistere anche tra esponenti dello stesso sesso) è proprio la vostra compagnia, l'esplorare il vostro animo, il tentare di conoscere il vostro mondo che personalmente mi allieta molto e rende ogni giorno in cui posso ammirare un vostro sorriso, un vostro movimento, un vostro sguardo, di gran lunga più piacevole.
Donna, senza di Te sarebbe una vita in bianco e nero.
Come disse un noto terrorista quando uscì di galera: la cosa che più mi è mancata in questi anni è stato "il donneggiare delle donne": meravigliosa, impagabile espressione.
Non è un captatio benevolentiae, è il cuore che parla. :up:


----------



## contepinceton (8 Marzo 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Io non voglio farvi gli auguri.
> Io voglio solo ringraziarvi per la vostra esistenza.
> Davvero un mondo senza di voi sarebbe un mondo di gran lunga peggiore:al di là dell'amore, della passione, del sesso (che peraltro potrebbero sussistere anche tra esponenti dello stesso sesso) è proprio la vostra compagnia, l'esplorare il vostro animo, il tentare di conoscere il vostro mondo che personalmente mi allieta molto e rende ogni giorno in cui posso ammirare un vostro sorriso, un vostro movimento, un vostro sguardo, di gran lunga più piacevole.
> Donna, senza di Te sarebbe una vita in bianco e nero.
> ...


Però ricordati
tieni in tasca dieci soldi da bauco
non guastano mai, no?

Sai un tempo mitizzavo le donne....

Ho perso molte amiche 

dopo che le ho demetizzate

ma sto meglio con me stesso!

E amo molto me stesso.


----------



## Ultimo (9 Marzo 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E la maddona...
> che acidume...
> sa gheto te somej sempre de pì na vecia zitella...
> 
> ...


Ma no Chiara na vecia zitella...ma te ghe dici conte!!?!
Io ehmm sono fogo! el fogo par chi g'avvicina...:smile:
Par mi l'otto marzo ex nulla come festa! ma come monito!

I mi oci vedon dona sol mi moiere!


----------



## Annuccia (9 Marzo 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Auguri a tutte le donne, *nonostante nel tempo stanno perdendo ai miei occhi tantissimo.
> 
> *Ma volgo lo sguardo ad una donna in particolare, mia moglie. Donna che nel tempo ha acquistato sempre più stima e sempre più amore da parte mia.


vabeh claudio...
scusami ma se l'unica donna della tua vita è tua moglie(ed è giusto)
che cazzo te ne frega se le altre perdono...tanto nono te ne devi far nulla...


----------



## Ultimo (9 Marzo 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> vabeh claudio...
> scusami ma se l'unica donna della tua vita è tua moglie(ed è giusto)
> che cazzo te ne frega se le altre perdono...tanto nono te ne devi far nulla...



Nulla, ma evito di dare la vera risposta, è meglio.


----------



## contepinceton (9 Marzo 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ma no Chiara na vecia zitella...ma te ghe dici conte!!?!
> Io ehmm sono fogo! el fogo par chi g'avvicina...:smile:
> Par mi l'otto marzo ex nulla come festa! ma come monito!
> 
> I mi oci vedon dona sol mi moiere!


:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:
Che belo un sicilian che serca de scrivare in veneto....


----------



## Ultimo (9 Marzo 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> :carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:
> Che belo un sicilian che serca de scrivare in veneto....


Dammi un voto conte.  Aò c'è l'ho messa t.u.t.t.a.!


----------



## Fiammetta (9 Marzo 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Mie care apostole auguri,
> non ho avuto modo
> di redarre lmp5
> che doveva uscire per la festa delle donne.
> ...


:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Hellseven (9 Marzo 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Però ricordati
> tieni in tasca dieci soldi da bauco
> non guastano mai, no?
> 
> ...


E' la donna come categoria astratta, universo di conoscenza e fonte di sensazioni che io ho inteso celebrare.
Ovvio che sul piano empirico e del quotidiano le cose cambino. Anzi la concretezza e il senso pratico sono forse doti assai più femminili che non maschili. Come la determinazione, del resto. E' molto molto difficile se non impossibile che una donna torni sui propri passi ..... Anche a costo di fare molto ma molto male !
Quanto al fatto che tu ti piaccia molto, Conte, ... diciamo pure che non lo nascondi, vero? :mexican::up:


----------



## contepinceton (9 Marzo 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Dammi un voto conte.  Aò c'è l'ho messa t.u.t.t.a.!


Sei +
Ma pensa ai nostri bambini con la prof sicula!
Nel nostro dialetto non c'è una doppia.
Per cui i nostri bambini fanno una fatica boia a imparare le doppie.

Ma poi scrivono Sabbato...no?

E la professoressa....Sabbbbato va con una b sola....

Hai voglia eh?


----------



## contepinceton (9 Marzo 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> E' la donna come categoria astratta, universo di conoscenza e fonte di sensazioni che io ho inteso celebrare.
> Ovvio che sul piano empirico e del quotidiano le cose cambino. Anzi la concretezza e il senso pratico sono forse doti assai più femminili che non maschili. Come la determinazione, del resto. E' molto molto difficile se non impossibile che una donna torni sui propri passi ..... Anche a costo di fare molto ma molto male !
> Quanto al fatto che tu ti piaccia molto, Conte, ... diciamo pure che non lo nascondi, vero? :mexican::up:


Si l'orgoglio glielo impedisce.
Ma pensa al grande detto di Henry Miller...se le donne non avessero...la...da dar via...sarebbero davvero una razza insopportabile!

Razza insopportabile: ora pronobi.:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Ultimo (11 Marzo 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Sei +
> Ma pensa ai nostri bambini con la prof sicula!
> Nel nostro dialetto non c'è una doppia.
> Per cui i nostri bambini fanno una fatica boia a imparare le doppie.
> ...



:mrgreen::up::mrgreen: Fantastico!!


----------



## Fantastica (11 Marzo 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Io non voglio farvi gli auguri.
> Io voglio solo ringraziarvi per la vostra esistenza.
> Davvero un mondo senza di voi sarebbe un mondo di gran lunga peggiore:al di là dell'amore, della passione, del sesso (che peraltro potrebbero sussistere anche tra esponenti dello stesso sesso) è proprio la vostra compagnia, l'esplorare il vostro animo, il tentare di conoscere il vostro mondo che personalmente mi allieta molto e rende ogni giorno in cui posso ammirare un vostro sorriso, un vostro movimento, un vostro sguardo, di gran lunga più piacevole.
> Donna, senza di Te sarebbe una vita in bianco e nero.
> ...


Auguri belli, questi, davvero belli (ma non ci sono i cuoricini tra gli emoticon?). Grazie, anche se è passato il giorno


----------

